#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Markeren Kabels / Cases

## Karst

Beste mensen,

Ik werk tijdelijk bij een licht en geluidsbedrijf op Aruba, en het komt nogal eens voor dat er meerdere partijen bij een productie betrokken zijn. Vaak is geen enkele XLR kabel gemerkt, waardoor er achteraf niet precies gezegd kan worden wat nu van welk bedrijf is. Nu is mij gevraagd een oplossing te zoeken, aangezien er soms meer dan 20!! kabels niet terug in de opslag terechtkomen. Weet iemand hier of er misschien oplossingen zijn waardoor je je kabels kan merken met je logo of bedrijfsnaam? Er liggen hier al honderden kabels, dus een ringetje eromheen of iets dergelijks is geen optie (in ieder geval eentje die minder op prijs gesteld zal worden door degene die dan alle plugjes los en vast moet solderen).  Zijn er prefab labeltjes of heeft iemand een ander idee om kabels te merken? Het logo of de bedrijfsnaam zou fijn zijn als ze daarmee gemerkt zouden kunnen worden, maar op een andere (maar UNIEKE) manier merken, daar zou ik ook wat mee kunnen... Hoe doen jullie dat?

----------


## DJP-BIM

met spuitbus, de connector kleurtje geven,
is niet geheel succesvol, heb het hier geprobeerd...

of...

kabelbinder, met tywrap op de kabel vastmaken, op de kabelbinder je bedrijfsnaam/logo laten zetten.

----------


## Banned

je kan ook je Neutriks een kleurring geven Geeft gelijk de lengte aan en het is herkenbaar dat het jouw kabel is.

Je kunt ook kabel met je bedrijfsnaam laten maken dan raak je bijna nooit meer je kabels kwijt ! 

Wie wil er nou een kabel van de concurrent in zijn kist hebben ????

----------


## Upgrading your system

dat is heel aardig, maar je hebt er nix aan. Ik ben er inmiddels achter dat je dat met het schoonmaken van je kabels met wasbenzine eraf veegt. en ook een groot nadeel is dat dit volgens mij alleen op pvc kabel kan, niet op rubber en neopreen.

gekleurde krimpkous vind ik nog altijd het beste gaan.. hiermee geef ik de lenge aan. verder plak ik op de kabel een bedrijfsstikker en hierover een stukje transparante krimpkous..

bedrijfsnaam, en lengte.. mijn manier en volgens mij wel een aardige manier

----------


## martijn verkerk

uuhhhm een stickertje???
ff xlr met wasbenzine schoonmaken sticker erop en ff met een fohn warm maken laat niet meer los...

----------


## moderator

Rubber en Neopreen ( das toch eigenlijk ook eens oort rubber?)
Is ook met opdruk verkrijgbaar.

----------


## shure-fan

de afgelopen paar jaren heb ik de volgende manieren gezien

klittenband om kabel
klittenband met bedrijfsnaam / logo
ringen om de xlr stekkers
gespoten xlr stekkers
gegraveerde stekkers
krimpkous in alle soorten en maten
je kabels laten beletteren  (pre-fab belettering op rol kopen)
stukje afwijkende kleur gaffa om je kabel vlakbij de stekkers (bijvoorbeeld paars of rood)
stukje van de kabel in een kleurtje spuiten


je zou dus kunnen zeggen, dat je een kabel hebt waarvan beide stekkers 

gegraveerd zijn, 

met een kleur ring (of 2 ringen)  de lengte aanduiden, 

vervolgens vlakbij de stekker een krimpkousje met eventueel naam enzo,

met eventueel ook nog een stukje gaffa eronder (of pvc tape wil ook wel helpen)    

en om de boel op te rollen een klittenbandje erom heen (eventueel met bedrijfsnaam)

kost een beetje tijd en geld, maar je collegabedrijven denken nu wel vaker na voordat ze jou kabels meejatten.


(ps.  groeten aan Erik als je bij t.e.g. zit,  hij kent me via de mail)

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Om een kabel te herkenbaar te markeren heb ik krimpkous van 3M gebruikt. Deze gele kous is groter dan de kabel en kan met een fohn erop gekrompen worden. is heel moeilijk verwijderbaar en absoluut goed herkenbaar.

Goedkoopste oplossing is een spuitbuis, maar ja na een tijdje gebruiken is het meeste eral weer af en dusniet meer goed zichtbaar.

----------


## laserguy

Een dymoklevertje met lengte etc. op/rond de stekker kleven met daarover een stukje transparante krimpkous om het op zijn plaats te houden

----------


## Karst

Bedankt voor de vele reacties! Hier kan ik zeker wat mee. Heb gister eens offerte aangevraagd voor een stapel kabelbinders met geborduurde naam, kijken wat dat wordt. Verder een heel aantal goede ideeen! Zal het eens voorleggen hier! En andere ideeen zijn nog steeds welkom...

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Wie wil er nou een kabel van de concurrent in zijn kist hebben ????



als de concurrent al die van jou gepikt heeft maakt het niet uit denkik :Big Grin:

----------


## WinterS

hoeveel kabels kan je merken met 1m krimpkous? want 1 meter kost snel 5-6euro... als je dan veel kabels hebt....

----------


## driesmees

5cm aan elke connector, dus 10cm per kabel. Kan je mooi 10 kabels doen met 1 meter.

----------


## Barthez

> 5cm aan elke connector, dus 10cm per kabel. Kan je mooi 10 kabels doen met 1 meter.



Ik zou nooit een (kleur)markering maken aan bijv de female-kant van een xlr-kabel..
Het is geen gezicht als iemand een microfoon in zn handen heeft en aan de kabel hangt een groot stuk knalrode krimpkous..

dus alleen een kleurtje aan de male-kant, dit maak het wel erg kleurig op/rond je stagebox en snakes, maar dat is met een zwart doekje zo opgelost.

----------


## driesmees

Wat ik dan ook voorstel is:
1cm kleur om de lengte aan te duiden (dit kan gewoon kleurtape zijn)
4cm met logo v/h bedrijf

en dan over het geheel 5cm transparante krimpkous.
Op deze manier heb je maar 1cm kleur, wat echt niet stoort.

----------


## tomv

En je ook niet ziet.

Heb het al op 2 manieren gezien/gedaan:
- dymo bandje maken met lengte op: "5m" ofzo, daar kort stukje    
   transparante krimpkous over en klaar. Aan andere kant stickertje met 
   bedrijflogo op en ook nu weer transp. krimpkous erover.

- Kleurtje gaffa afhankelijk van de lengte, lengte opschrijven en 
   bedrijfsnaam, transp. krimpkous erover en klaar.

Eerst is wat duurder, tweede is goedkoper maar vergt wat werk.
Allebei wel effectief.

----------


## moderator

> hoeveel kabels kan je merken met 1m krimpkous? want 1 meter kost snel 5-6euro... als je dan veel kabels hebt....



Kanonne!!! mag ik heel ff jeuken!!!

Zeggen ze dat Hollanders gierig zijn....

Een 10m 2,5mm kwadraat kabel neopreen, met twee rubberen schuko's, netjes adereindhulsjes, uniek nummer ( i.v.m. keuring) Wat denk je dat dat kost?

Leuk voorbeeldje uit de verhuur: Klant levert 10m kabeltje niet in wat hij wel heeft meegenomen, die mag dus afrekenen:

Neopreenkabel - 2,86 - 28,60
male schuko - 3,40
female schuko - 4,15
motagekosten, klein materiaal, cable tie ...
vijf tientjes? denk dat zo'n kabel dat wel kost.

Dus voordat je over de kosten van krimpkous gaat zeveren, leg er de noodzaak van herkenbaar eigendom tegenover en je hebt een kleine investering gedaan met een hoog rendement.

Komt met enige regelmaat voor dat mensen bij meerdere bedrijven huren en de kabels door elkaar halen...wel zo leuk als je kunt aangeven dat een 10m met paars gespoten schuko's echt niet uit jouw voorraad afkomstig is.

----------


## DJP-BIM

> wel zo leuk als je kunt aangeven dat een 10m met paars gespoten schuko's echt niet uit jouw voorraad afkomstig is.



ey die zijn van rentall  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kokkie

> ey die zijn van rentall



Of van Flashlight APR.

En geel wordt gebruikt door zowel Flashlight (NL) als Stagelight en rood door Relight en AED.

Kortom, er zijn vele kleuren die door meedere bedrijven gebruikt worden, dus uiteindelijk is niemand uniek door het gebruik van een kleur. Vandaar dat de meeste bedrijven meerdere merktekens gebruiken. Dus wederom weg met die smiley, dan kunnen we het weer normaal over dit onderwerp hebben.

----------


## vasco

> Ik zou nooit een (kleur)markering maken aan bijv de female-kant van een xlr-kabel..
> Het is geen gezicht als iemand een microfoon in zn handen heeft en aan de kabel hangt een groot stuk knalrode krimpkous..



Nee, het blauw kousje van Focus staat mooi op de buhne  :Big Grin: 
Inderdaad niet aan de female-kant doen dus (ook de klittebandgespjes niet trouwens).

----------


## LJKEVIN

doorzichtige slang halen (wordt gebruikt voor zuurstofpompjes van aquaria/vijvers)

papiertje om kabel.. stukje slang er omheen.. even warm maken/smelten
klaar..
laat niet meer los..

----------


## stekelvarke

Doorzichtige krimpkous dus, dit is denk ik de beste manier.
Ik zie geen nut om je naam te laten drukken op de kabels, iets wat opvalt (dus bv. papiertje met een kleur, logo, naam, lengte van de kabel  met krimpkous erover) lijkt mij beter aangezien je de meeste kabels kwijt raakt doordat iemand(ander bedrijf) deze perongeluk meeneemt. dus echt kwaad opzet kom je niet zo heel veel tegen

----------


## Laurens66

Conrad heeft ook diverse dingen zoals zogenoemde ''Warmte-krimpkousen om te beschrijven''

Geen ervaring.

Bestnr. 527068, 527076, 527092, 527114

Ook hebben zijn transperante krimpkous die geen € 6 kost, ze hebben overigens meerder dingen voor kabels om die markeren.

edit: Zie nu pas dat het nogal een oud topis is.

----------


## showband

voor de liefhebber:
Dymodealer

een labelmarker die rechtstreeks op krimpkous kan printen.

----------


## Elmo

> voor de liefhebber:
> Dymodealer
> 
> een labelmarker die rechtstreeks op krimpkous kan printen.



volgens mij blijft iets als kabels markeren altijd actueeel.
Ikzelf maak een label met een dymo tang en daar een stukje krimpkous over.

simpel en effectief. Persoonlijk zie ik er niks in om direct een stukje labeltext over je krimpkous te plakken, heb het idee dat dat er snel weer af is....

----------


## kokkie

> volgens mij blijft iets als kabels markeren altijd actueeel.
> Ikzelf maak een label met een dymo tang en daar een stukje krimpkous over.
> 
> simpel en effectief. Persoonlijk zie ik er niks in om direct een stukje labeltext over je krimpkous te plakken, heb het idee dat dat er snel weer af is....



Dymo kennende wordt het thermisch op de krimpkous geprint, dus dat zal best goed komen, alleen voorzichtig krimpen denk ik, anders is heel je kous zwart.

----------

